# Recommend QD for use after regular wash?



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm looking for a new QD to use since my QD+ is about to run out. I want to use it at the end of my weekly wash for removing water spots and streaks left after drying, lubricate door shuts for wipe down and top up my wax protection. The QD+ didn't impress really apart from final shine. I found it incredibly difficult to get rid of, often leaving wipe marks on my lovely clean car which were only noticeable later on. I've used meguiars ultimate QD previously and found it to be quite good with a lovely smell. 

Is there anything as out there to try? I'm torn between A few of the dodo juice products (basics of bling or one of the supernaturals) I've also found optimum opticlean concentrate that can be diluted 3:1 which has interested me. 

So, knowledge me up guys!

Thanks, Pete


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I've been really impressed with AF Finale. Bought it in a 500ml bottle to test, now that's running out, just about to buy 5L of the stuff. Alternatively Zaino Z6 is always a winner


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Sonax Brilliant Shine QD - look no further.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi bud, sorry to be dull here, but i have to agree on the Megs stuff, easy to use, good smell, etc.

I still have some Finish Kare #425, lots of people love it, but it just seems to leave a sort of greasy smear whatever i try to do with it, it doesnt play ball.

I am sticking with something i know that works for an all rounder, when im feeling flush i would like to get some Gtechniq C2V3 as a protection top up, worth a look perhaps?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Z6 for me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sonax brilliant shine is the dogs dangleys in my book

Even gives epic beading too


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nanolex final finish. Say no more!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I will check out some of your suggestions guys, another thing I forgot to mention is it needs to be LSP safe and I would rather it not 'change' the beading too much. Nothing added, nothing taken away kinda thing. 

I have a sample of sonax brilliant shine from this months waxybo x but was told it would change my beading a lot?

Anybody any views on BOB or OOC?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

finish kare 425


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Most QD will affect the beading to some extent.

I really like the beavercare qd, impressive shine and easy to use and smells great.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Meguiars NXT Detailer is my fav at the moment.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I have just got some BH Auto QD gonna give that a try next wash day (if it ever stops raining)


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Smartwax smartdetail or pourboys qd+


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Artdeshine nano gloss..qd on steroids:thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Finish kare poly wipe


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Could I use tough coat? I currently have tough coat topped with SNH. So will tough coat do what I want?


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

petesim**** said:


> Could I use tough coat? I currently have tough coat topped with SNH. So will tough coat do what I want?


Well itll take longer to apply because of waiting to buff etc! But you can do, bit expensive to use weekly though!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I suppose so. I might give it a try, not sure about it over wax though.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Could call it a 'slow' detailer


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

started using angelwax QED very easy to use cheap as well.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

I am sticking with something i know that works for an all rounder, when im feeling flush i would like to get some Gtechniq C2V3 as a protection top up, worth a look perhaps?

C2v3 is only £6 so could def look at that and can also be diluted if just using as a qd!!:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

valetpro citrus bling :thumb:


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

i like dodo juice red mist tropical also autobrite project 32 was good too i am yet to try the sonax extreme detailer is it worth a go and better than the ones i have metioned?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

alexharvey said:


> i like dodo juice red mist tropical also autobrite project 32 was good too i am yet to try the sonax extreme detailer is it worth a go and better than the ones i have metioned?


Project 32 is more of a spray sealant ..... similar to tough coat but not as durable. I have sonax and rate it highly!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

The DJ Basics QD is one of my favourites and works out at a great price in concentrate form. I also am a fan of red mist which i use on windows, paint and even wheels. A little goes a long way with dodo. 

Zaino Z6 is also good and Autosmart tango is really good value for money. Your spoilt for choice really.


----------



## Kitoy22 (Oct 5, 2011)

H!i try sonax brilliant shine QD, it produces a nuba look, oily wet look that is. It will also greatly change beading properties of your protection, beading will be really tight like this.


Brilliant Shine beading by ej_bebe, on Flickr

And will sheet water like this


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

FK425 over sealants and Britemax Spray n Shine or Angelwax QED on all else. All highly recommended.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

I'll have to give sonax a go then does look good , I do like the finish of project 32 and dodo red mist they do look different tho


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Hybrid v7 
its also a spray sealant and smells like fanta


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Angel Wax QD, love the stuff :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Autojoy Detail Spray/Waterless Wash. Great stuff and its pink and smells of raspberries.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Give CG V7 a try....you will not regret it.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Finale is great and gives a deep gloss thanks to its small wax content. Ideal to help the drying process but sonax will give you an equally good finish and the best beading possible from a QD type product


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I ended up going with supernatural carnauba glaze to go with my supernatural hybrid. It's fine. Haven't fallen in love with it and haven't had any trouble with it so the jury is out for now.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I use Autosmart Tango as a QD leaves a great finish and it beads really well. A little goes along way. @ 20-1


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

+1 for tango, I also find it great as a drying aid:thumb:


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Another for Sonax BSD








[/URL][/IMG]

I've used Dodo Red Mist too which is good


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just used the Sonax BSD for the first time. Really pleased with the results fantastic shine on a sealer. Just gone for winter wheels fitting and instructed BMW not to wash gavibg spent all morning prepping


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

As mentioned before: Sonax, addictive smell, fantastic looks and performance :thumb:

After Turtle wax - it's a dream :newbie:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Is really Sonax thhhhaaattt gggoooddddd???


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is Sonax BSD suitable for topping up FK1000p after each wash?

Regards


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

mattyh2013 said:


> Is Sonax BSD suitable for topping up FK1000p after each wash?
> 
> Regards


Yepppp!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Guru said:


> Yepppp!


Sweet. 
Wheres the best place to get it?
CYC?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

mattyh2013 said:


> Sweet.
> Wheres the best place to get it?
> CYC?


I think so mate. Got mine from there but yet to use it. Can it be used as a drying aid as well? Ie when the car is wet?

Dave


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like PB spray n wipe when I don't want to add something, and very very easy qd.
Reload is quite easy too and add good protection, diluted 1:1 or 2:1 for qd is even easier of course.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

petesim**** said:


> I will check out some of your suggestions guys, another thing I forgot to mention is it needs to be LSP safe and I would rather it not 'change' the beading too much. Nothing added, nothing taken away kinda thing.
> 
> I have a sample of sonax brilliant shine from this months waxybo x but was told it would change my beading a lot?
> 
> Anybody any views on BOB or OOC?


No offense, but what you've said is "nah I'd rather have my food microwaved rather then cooked by a world renown chef" You're still fed, but one is MUCH better.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

But the point of this is to be a last touch product after every wash to give a little protection and keep my LSP going. I don't want something that will last for ages on top of my wax. Otherwise I'd use the cheapest wax possible and top it with brilliant shine detailer. Plus I really disliked the smell of it.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

petesim**** said:


> But the point of this is to be a last touch product after every wash to give a little protection and keep my LSP going. I don't want something that will last for ages on top of my wax. Otherwise I'd use the cheapest wax possible and top it with brilliant shine detailer. Plus I really disliked the smell of it.


In winter months with regular washing it will last probably a month and a half or so totall, beading will drop before then. Winter is about protection for me, and this keeps the car cleaner. If you can't wash during the winter due to temperatures then I would want the one that keeps my car cleaner longer.


----------

